

MongoDB Zero Day Exploit - llambda
http://blog.scrt.ch/2013/03/24/mongodb-0-day-ssji-to-rce/

======
jerdavis
MongoDB, has 3 black eyes in as many weeks. Not that I'm surprised that in
addition to corrupting data, AND wasting resources it also is a endless
security hole...

------
shuzchen
Worth noting, this doesn't affect that latest release if running on v8 (the
default).

------
hyperslug
Bueller?

~~~
hyperslug
<http://www.mongodb.org/about/alerts/>

Bueller?

